# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Λίγη βοήθεια για το πρώτο μου link στα 5GHz?

## tkonto

καλησπέρα.

Μιας και βρήκα κάποια πράγματα δανεικά (ελπίζω και αγύριστα!!!  ::   ::  ) είπα να δοκιμάσω να κάνω το πρώτο μου link στα 5.

Έτσι λοιπόν για να μην πρήζω κανέναν (και καλά) είπα να το δοκιμάσω ανάμεσα σε δύο δικές μου ταράτσες που είναι δίπλα η μία στην άλλη.

Είναι οι κόμβοι tweety-1 (11151) και tweety-2 (11152).

Ας δούμε λοιπόν τι μου «χορηγήθηκε» (έχει πλάκα να παίρνει κάποιος εξοπλισμό, να του σκάει το project kαι μετά να τον "δανίζει"  ::  ).

Μου δώσανε 2 EZ4 PCB και έβαλα επάνω δύο CM-9 mPCI που είχα εγώ.

Επίσης μου δώσανε καί δύο κεραίες 5.1-5.9 GHz OEM Pacific rectagular Parabolic Grid Antenna 28/29 dBi (όπως γράφει επάνω στο κουτί) μαζί με τα feeder.

Τα δύο ΕΖ έχουν IkarusOS (σχετικό post στο παρελθόν όταν το δοκίμαζα για να δω πως είναι και όχι για να το χρησιμοποιήσω  ::  )

Οπότε πάω, κάνω τα σχετικά (κεραίες στους ιστούς που υπήρχαν ήδη, καλώδια κλπ) και βάζω boards και κεραίες.

Το ένα λοιπόν σε ΑΡ mode κανάλι 132 και το άλλο σε client mode.

Κάνω scan από το δεύτερο και δεν πιάνω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

Αλλά όταν λέω τίποτα εννοώ τίποτα.

ΟΚ λέω μάλλον δεν παίζουν σωστά οι κάρτες.

Ξηλώνω τα board από τον ιστό, τα βάζω back-to-back με το LMR400 που έφτιαξα.

Scan επιτυχές, και lock με την μία, στα 98%.

Μπα λέω, μήπως κάτι με τις συχνότητες και τις κεραίες? Αλλάζω και παίζω από 5.3 έως και 5.7 με τα board στις κεραίες.

Τίποτα πάλι.

Μα λέω δεν είναι δυνατόν. Ξανά back to back και δοκιμή σε όλα τα κανάλια, και κλειδώνουν σε όλα τα κανάλια με 98%.

Το ερώτημα.

Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα γιατί όταν συνδέω τα board στις κεραίες, δείχνει να μην παίζει τίποτα από RF???

Τι μπορεί να έχω κάνει ή να είναι λάθος?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## θανάσης

Χωρίς να γνωρίζω για το λογισμικό.
Το 98% πόσα db είναι ?
Η cm9 έχουν δύο εξόδους για κεραία έχεις κουμπώσει την σωστή ? (αλλάζουν από λογισμικό?).
Η κεραίες ,καλώδια, connectors είναι σωστά μήπως υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα ?.

----------


## socrates

Και μένα στην έξοδο της κεραίας στην cm9 μου κάνει.

----------


## papashark

άμα ήταν λάθος έξοδος, θα συνδεόντουσαν και όταν απλά ήταν το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο και χωρίς καλώδιο.

Ελπίζω να μην ήταν τραγικό λάθος ότι γεφύρωσες τις δύο συσκευές με το καλώδιο και έχεις πάρει τις εισόδους από τις κάρτες στο χέρι (άλλο να ακούνε -40 σήμα και άλλο +20).

----------


## tkonto

Καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον και τις απαντήσεις.

Ας τα πάρω με την σειρά.

Πριν τα συνδέσω back-to-back πράγματι συνδεόντουσαν και χωρίς το καλόδιο με σήμα γύρω στο 40%.

Το ίδιο εξακολουθούν να κάνουν και τώρα χωρίς καλώδιο.

Επίσης αν και μου έφαγε λίγη ώρα να βρω ποιά σύνδεση αντιστοιχεί σε ποια κεραία, τελικά ναι την έχω στην σωστή η οποία είναι η κοντά στην γωνία της κάρτας και άρα η main (λες, να γράφει το IkarusOS main και να τα εννοεί ανάποδα!!!!??? - δεν το δοκίμασα).

(όπως καταλάβατε σκέφτομαι και γράφω  ::  )

Αλλά τώρα που θυμάμαι, δοκίμασα να βάλω όταν τα είχα back-to-back σαν κεραία την AUX και όχι την main και τότε πράγματι το σήμα ήταν πάλι στα 40% αντί για 98% όταν τα είχα στις main. 

Υπάρχει περίπτωση το feeder να μην κάνει για την κεραία; *Αλλά δεν θα έπιανα κάτι σε τέτοια απόσταση?* Ούτε 100μέτρα δεν είναι.

Αυτά σκέφτομαι για την ώρα.

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ και θα δοκιμάσω τις ιδέες σας (λες να έκαψα πράγματι τις εισόδους; γέλειο......)

----------


## papashark

Στις CM9 όντως η Main είναι αυτή στην γωνία.

40% χωρίς καλώδιο/κεραία, είναι καλά

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω αν καίγονται οι είσοδοι/έξοδοι από τις κάρτες, αν συνεχίζουν και παίζουν θα μου έχεις λύσει ένα μεγάλο φόβο, αν και γενικά αυτό που έκανες δεν ήταν καθόλου καλό για τις καρτούλες, σε άλλα μηχανήματα, μπορεί στα σίγουρα να τα είχες πάρει στα χέρια...  ::  

Τώρα από Icarus OS δεν έχω ιδέα, αλλά μήπως ρυθμίζουν κάπου το ACK ? ή μήπως έχουν ρύθμισει για Internal/outdoor ?

Αλλά και πάλι 100 μέτρα είναι πολύ λίγα, ακόμα και για το λάθος feeder....

----------


## tkonto

Ας δούμε που είμαστε:

Καταρχήν papashark λύθηκε η απορεία σου. Οι είσοδοι ΔΕΝ κάηκαν. Δουλεύουν FM & Stereo!!

Τα πήρα στην κράνα και είπα ας δω μήπως κάτι φταίει με τις κεραίες.

Άλλαξα κεραίες και έβαλα 2,4 και ω του θαύματος έπαιξε. Επειδή ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει καεί κάτι, έκανα εναλάξ το ένα AP και το άλλο Client και κλείδωναν και έτσι και αλλιώς.

Μετά λέω, ας ξαναβάλω πάλι τις κεραίες των 5.

Και εκεί που δεν έπειανε τίποτα, λέω δεν αλλάζω κανάλι. Κατεβάζω στο 36 και ω του θαύματος κλειδώνει με την μια....


Τα feeder και οι κεραίες γράφουν ότι είναι 5.2 έως 5.7.

Από την χαρά μου που έπαιξε, δεν δοκίμασα άλλα κανάλια.

Κάτι μου λέει ότι το IkarusOS δεν είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι κάτι έγεινε τόσες ημέρες που δεν ασχοληθηκα και έπαιξαν, δεν ήταν τυχαίο.

Αλλά τώρα βαριέμαι να βάλω OpenWRT στα ΕΖ-4 από ότι είδα είναι ιστορία ολόκληρη.

Για να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες να δούμε τι άλλα link μπορεί να βγουν απο τη νέα ταράτσα....

----------


## papashark

> Ας δούμε που είμαστε:
> 
> Καταρχήν papashark λύθηκε η απορεία σου. Οι είσοδοι ΔΕΝ κάηκαν. Δουλεύουν FM & Stereo!!



Ωραία, θα τις τσακίσω τις κάρτες από εδώ και πέρα, δοκιμές θα κάνω με lmr και όχι με rubberάκι !  ::

----------

